# help! The water in my Toilet tank is filling very slowly



## hi! (Dec 16, 2002)

Hi! After I flush the toilet and the water goes away but then the water in the tank is filling very very slowly. The water is coming out of the grey thing that sticks out. I check the water valve and it's turn all the way. What can I do? What happened? How can I make the water like normal? It's strange, it worked fine then this happen?

ps. I found this pic on the net and it's silimiar to mine.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Something is restricting water flow. It could be a rubber seat in the wall shutoff valve or if you have very hard water a piece of lime build up has broken loose in the line. It could also be your tank valve assembly is suffering from the same problem. If you move the lever arm up and down during the water filling process it may work it out. Otherwise, it or the wall shutoff may need replacing (this is provided your water pressure on all your other faucets is the same as it's always been).


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Unless the plumbing has been worked on to stir up stuff and assuming shut off valve has not been touched I doubt it is the shut off valve. Unless this was a gradual problem. 

You can verify if it is a supply problem by doing the following.
1. Drain the toilet tank
2. Turn off that shut off valve
3. Disconnect the tubing on the discharge of that valve.
4. Stick a bowl or something under the valve and open it.

If the pressure is good then it is not a supply issue. 

It probably is something internal in the ballcock or whatever they call it anymore. Those are easy to change and cheap.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

have you tried to move the metal clip up or down (like the one in the red circle) and see if that helps?
Have you checked the rubber flap that lifts up when you flush? Sometimes the bottom of that rubberdisk gets dirty from rust and doesn't close properly, so there is a slow leak into the toilet, you hardly notice it, but it will take a lot longer to fll the tank.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

does it constantly make noise after flushing intill it fills.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Note that the whole guts of most common toilet tanks are only $10-15, and you'll have all new parts. They're also pretty easy to install...


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

That particular type of fill valve in the picture have a replaceable seal, this is the symptom of the seal needing replaced. Series 400 is the most common fluidmaster valve.

http://www.fluidmaster.com/html/fill_valve_seals.html they have downloadable "how to replace" instrucions on this site.

Home depot and Lowes carries these.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Mumbodog said:


> That particular type of fill valve in the picture have a replaceable seal, this is the symptom of the seal needing replaced. Series 400 is the most common fluidmaster valve.
> 
> http://www.fluidmaster.com/html/fill_valve_seals.html they have downloadable "how to replace" instrucions on this site.
> 
> Home depot and Lowes carries these.


Yeppers. I would start with Mumbodog's suggestion. That little seal is cheap, and over time it develops a small hole in it that inhibits its operation. On the picture in the first post, you pop the black cap off, change it out, and you're good to go.

Also, make sure you have not had a significant flow/water pressure drop at your house. Make sure the main valve is on all the way.


----------

